
Education vs. Vehicle Fatalities in the U.S - corpus
http://i.imgur.com/1tSIYtm.jpg
======
corpus
Source:

fatalities: [http://www.iihs.org/iihs/topics/t/general-
statistics/fatalit...](http://www.iihs.org/iihs/topics/t/general-
statistics/fatalityfacts/state-by-state-overview)

educational attainment:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_by_educati...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_by_educational_attainment)

